# Rogers & Linksys router: config



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

once again challenged. Rogers tech support (@ 4am - likely not the quickest chip) said that they do not support routers - but told me a few things anyhow. He mentioned that I had to 'release my IP' in order for it to work properly. Which I understand - and makes me believe that I have to trash my TCP/IP prefs. Is that correct? I'm basically trying to get my TCP/IP panel to have blank spaces & I cannot seem to get that done. Has anyone done this similar set-up? I'm running Classic on the main computer.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## dthompson101 (Jan 16, 2001)

I know that Rogers are crooks and sheisters and they only want you to be able to connect one computer at one time on one internet feed. Cheap Eh, are you listening stupid Ted Rogers and company? Do you know what a worthless company you are creating?


Anywho, enough ranting about them. I know for a fact that rogers will MAP you internet ethernet address from your nic card to their network. Not your TCP/IP number, but an internal address that all ethernet adapters have. This way they can assure only that machine gets on the internet or their network at once.

You can usually find this ethernet address number in the Apple System Profiler under the network settings. Is usually looks like: 00:11:AA:22 D:33:CC:1 or something along those lines.

If you are running 10, I believe that it shows right up in your network settings of your system preferences, or you could open up a terminal and run: ifconfig -a to get the address.

One you do that, in the linksys router, there will be a place to "clone" the address in which you give your router the same ethernet address as that of your own laptop. Now stupid ol' Ted and friends thinks that you are using your computer to connect to the interenet and not a router, so now you can have lots of internal machines on the network from one connection.

If you don't get this address mapped to your router, chances are you will not be able to connect to the internet from your new router.

The problem with rogers tech support is they are unknowledgable in the Mac field and know nothing about what they are trying to tell you. There is no reason to "trash" your TCP/IP prefs from them.

Its all in the MAC address from your NIC!


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

slamming! The solidarity is serious here... Here's my Q? (about set-up):

I set the router up, plug it all together, reset it etc... Must I clear my IP?? How do I do that?? Must I plug in my client ID (I still have one)?? Anyone have a step by step I could use? I may not have time to try it as I leave for the wonderful Vancouver later this AM (1st time). So I may have to try this when I get back (Dec 18th). Yeah... I'm pretty sure that I know where my MAC address is. Heard rumblings out it .


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

so the MAC address must be plugged in before I finish the setup?? correct? When do I plug that in (order in setup)??

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by RicktheChemist:
*On the Linksys router, the Mac address cloning it on the same page as filtering and forwarding. If you type in 192.168.1.1. and get the setup of the router, it's on the second page. I did not know that Rogers used the MAC address to track it's clients. It does make sense thou, in my mind, I have no problem iwth someone using a router for personal use. I have three computers here that I use on my netowrk and all share the internet thru my router. But I don't believe in setups like my buddies have in res with the whole section being connected to one cable connection. I think there are 8 or 9 or them connected to the one account.

Cheers,

RtC

here we go:







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

To release your IP, use the Linksys setup page (at 192.168.1.1). You will find the relevant button at:
Status tab: DHCP Release


----------

